# Egg sharing cycle buddies Oct/Nov.



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi ladies is there a thread for this ? I can't seem to find one, maybe I'm going  . Any whos mods feel free to remove this post if there's one already up. 

If there isn't one then who's with me ready to cycle ?  xxx


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi fluttershy I'm hoping I will be soon as I hope I hear I have a match by tues as the potential recipient is thinking about my profile


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ah I am keeping everything crossed for you hun  xx


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks fluttershy,  I guess your now waiting for your treatment planning


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

That's ok  I am indeed. I hate waiting, it's driving me mad lol. 

I usually have a lot of patience but this whole process is really taking its toll with my patience  maybe it's my hormones as I'm on that I'm just irritable. But I just can't seem to understand how comes I need to wait so long for my treatment plan ?  
I wanted to egg share to help another lady/couple achieve her/their dream and at the same time achieving mine and my oh's dream too. But this waiting around is driving me mad. There's ladies that have gone through their whole treatment who started their first appointments the same time I had my first consultation. It is starting to get to me cause I chose to egg share.we need icsi too so another added pressure my OH is feeling cause he keeps blaming the cancer he had.

If it doesn't work, I don't think I'm going to egg share next time. I don't know, Im having a bad few days where everything seems to be going wrong so I think it's a bit of feeling sorry for myself too lol. Sorry for the negative post how you ladies do this time and time again is amazing, you have some utter strength and sheer determination. Xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Sending you a  

Its so hard waiting as this process you seem to do nothing but wait. I think the worise thing is (don't know if you agree) I don't feel in control of when you want to start as if it was natural you would start anytime and that strangers makes that choice. Can't you ring your clinic and ask them as it be nice to start soon. As I hope this lady picks me and wants to start ASAP as AF is due in a couple of weeks. I'm sorry to hear OH is feeling pressured, how awful he had cancer, he can't blame himself for that


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you Courtney, I needed that moan and I'm feeling a bit better now lol.

My friends don't seem to understand too much and have their own lives to lead.

I've spoke to my clinic three times this week and I was told that my treatment plan wouldn't be sent out to me this week, which made me question why, but as I had called them so many times I didn't want to keep hounding them. So maybe I'll get it next week who knows. But I just felt they could of said we will be sending it out to you next week due to such and such rather then leaving me hanging. I still don't know if I start when I'm on my af or not I don't know anything. I agree with you. It's all out of my control when we start its very clinical and I find that a bit challanging to get my head around. 

The OH had testicular cancer and lost one but he's clear and in remission. He's doing fine but blames his job for it working with car oils and not wearing gloves. But he weren't to know but he still blames himself for it. He's just a big softie bless him, and I absolutely love the bones off him lol.

I hope this lady accepts you too, it's a nice feeling to know someone wants your eggs lol it's strange but satisfying. I wonder how the recipients must feel, and I imagine that their journey is harder then mine so that is what is keeping me going lol. How much these ladies need us ladies is what makes it worth while especially if they get a bfp that would make me happy  xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello!

I have an egg donor one in donor conception and Sharry has the general ones for everything else I think, I think that might be it? Happy to be corrected though

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=339229.0;topicseen

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=339323.0

L xx


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you Lilly.

I saw the donor egg cycle thread. But it didn't feel right posting in there, I assumed it would be wrong to.

I shall ad my name to the other thread though  xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Huge good luck and thank you from a donor egg recip lady on behalf of us all  

Thanks for giving ladies like me a chance xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi Fluttershy - know we speak on the other thread but after a call today, ill be started my DR on friday so will be cycling Oct / Nov with you.

I am on my second Egg Share after a failed attempt in July. 

The whole waiting game is extremely stressful as you feel like you are constantly in limbo! If you did have to have a second go at the egg sharing, the second process is a lot shorter! you just have to wait for two AF's and then you can get started again. but keep positive for the first cycle! Hopefully youll get your treatment plan really soon and you can get moving! 

I have found that you really do need to keep on to the clinic to get anywhere. Dont feel bad about harassing them!! its the only way i get anywhere with mine lol 

xxx


----------

